# Egg sharing with PCOS



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi,
My DH and i have just had our first infertility clinic consultancy, he has advised us the only way forward is ICSI, but unfortunatly there is a 3 year waiting list and we only get 1 chance.  We would love to go private, but like most people we cannot afford it! I have heard a lot about egg sharing and how it reduces the costs, but I have PCOS, does this mean I cannot share? On some of the clinic web sites I have visited they say no, but not all, do they differ or is it a general no. 
Thanks
Wendycat


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Hun, I have PCOS and was worried I wouldn't be able to share but I was accepted straight away, I think to depends clinic to clinic.

x x x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thankyou!That is great news!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I have PCO as well and have never had a problem egg sharing.. I'm at the lister in London if that's any help.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I "may" have pco (dont ask!)   and the only problem you may encounter is the possibility of over or under stimulating, which the clinic will advise you on. Im also at Lister. 

Good luck. 
x


----------

